# Creative Alchemy von nöten???



## Emani (17. März 2016)

*Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

Hallo Leute. Mir kam durch zufall Creatives ALchemy in den sinn. Ist es eigentlich bei den heutigen Spielen erforderlich es zu benutzen. bei Windwos Vista oder so sollte man es ja damals benutzen um die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu aktivieren.

Aber wie sie es heute aus unter Windows 10 oder mit den neuren Soundkarten...wegen EAX und DirectSound.

Hoffe es kennt sich jemand aus....


----------



## Kerkilabro (17. März 2016)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

*Warum ist Creative ALchemy notwendig?*
 Im Rahmen einer großen Neustrukturierung des Audio-Subsystems von Windows Vista ™ und höher, hat Microsoft die radikale Entscheidung getroffen, den Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) für Direct Sound und DirectSound3D zu entfernen. Der HAL ist die Funktion, die auf früheren Windows-Betriebssystemen genutzt wurde, um einen Audio-Beschleuniger zu aktivieren, wie den Sound Blaster, um Directsound 3D-Anwendungen mit hardwarebeschleunigtem Audio zu versorgen. 
 Creative ALchemy ermöglicht Sound Blaster Eigentümern ihre Lieblings-DirectSound3D-Spiele so abzuspielen und zu erleben, wie von den Spiele-Entwicklern gedacht, unter Windows Vista ™ und höher - mit vollem Hardware-beschleunigten 3D-Audio und EAX-Unterstützung. Dies ist durch die Übersetzung von DirectSound3D zu OpenAL erreichbar. 

Quelle: Creative Weltweite Unterstutzung
Dort kann man noch mehr wissenswertes dazu erfahren.


----------



## Emani (23. März 2016)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> *Warum ist Creative ALchemy notwendig?*
> Im Rahmen einer großen Neustrukturierung des Audio-Subsystems von Windows Vista ™ und höher, hat Microsoft die radikale Entscheidung getroffen, den Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) für Direct Sound und DirectSound3D zu entfernen. Der HAL ist die Funktion, die auf früheren Windows-Betriebssystemen genutzt wurde, um einen Audio-Beschleuniger zu aktivieren, wie den Sound Blaster, um Directsound 3D-Anwendungen mit hardwarebeschleunigtem Audio zu versorgen.
> Creative ALchemy ermöglicht Sound Blaster Eigentümern ihre Lieblings-DirectSound3D-Spiele so abzuspielen und zu erleben, wie von den Spiele-Entwicklern gedacht, unter Windows Vista ™ und höher - mit vollem Hardware-beschleunigten 3D-Audio und EAX-Unterstützung. Dies ist durch die Übersetzung von DirectSound3D zu OpenAL erreichbar.
> 
> ...



Also ist das heute immer noch notwendig Alchemy zu benutzen wenn die Spiele das unterstützen?!?!


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*



Emani schrieb:


> Also ist das heute immer noch notwendig Alchemy zu benutzen wenn die Spiele das unterstützen?!?!


Erster Treffer bei Google ist dieser Thread hier, und weil ich gerade Windows neu aufgesetzt habe, und jetzt eigentlich die "Creative ALMY_PCW8APP_LB_1_45_01.exe" dran wäre, frage ich mich, braucht man das Programm immer noch? Denn:



			
				Auszug aus dem oben erwähnten Link schrieb:
			
		

> *Welche Spiele werden derzeit von Creative ALchemy unterstützt?*
> Wir unterstützen die folgenden Spiele.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab in all den "Jahren" noch nie nach einer Spiel-Installation dieses (bis gestern immer installierte) ALchemy gestartet, und irgendwas transformiert. 

Ergo ist ALchemy mittlerweile nutzlos/bedeutungslos oder nicht? Und nein, ich möchte es nicht einfach so installieren, ich hab Win gerade frisch aufgespielt, da kann ich erstmal eine Weile keinen "unnötigen Software-Müll" gebrauchen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

EAX ist schon länger tot, lass es weg.


----------



## Andregee (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

Ich spiele öfters noch einige Eax Games, da wäre man dumm es nicht zu nutzen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

Ist ja komisch. Gerade wollte ich es installieren, einfach weil ich letzte Nacht schon damit fertig war ein neues Backup anzulegen, da sagt mit der Installer es wäre schon die gleiche Version von ALchemy installiert. Scheinbar wurde es mit dem Software-/Treiber-Paket der Soundkarte installiert, was seltsam ist weil es bei den (Windows-) Installationen davor nie mit installiert wurde (und ich es auch nirgends gesehen habe).

Keine Ahnung, auf alle Fälle war es ohne mein Zutun schon installiert. ^^


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

Ich installiere und nutze es solange es irgendwie läuft. Einfach weil ich das stimmig finde, wenn ich z.B. in Titan Quest in eine Höhle gehe und auf einmal habe ich den Steinhallen-Halleffekt. Ich mag das und so kenne ich die Spiele von früher. Wenn man noch eine gute alte X-Fi hat (Titanium HD ) dann nimmt man das genauso mit wie CMSS3D und MIDI in Hardware. Für letzteres lohnt es sich aber je nach Karte per Registry Schalter das XRAM abzuschalten.


Wenn man das nicht von früher kennt und/oder kein GoG Jünger ist, kann man auch ohne leben. Aber ich vermisse das ganze Zeug von früher. Die Spielereien. Die Zeit in der ich zwei Soundkarten im PC hatte.... Als es noch keine CD Musik gab, sondern alles aus MIDI oder aus Trackern stammte.


----------



## Memph (10. April 2019)

*AW: Creative Alchemy von nöten???*

Funktioniert immernoch tadellos und bringt soundtechnisch enormen Mehrwert bei vielen Games.
Bei manchen älteren Spielen müssen zuerst die EAX Patches eingespielt werden bevor ihr es in Alchemy hinzufügt. Siehe z.B. die Unreal Tournament EAX Patches...

Der Artikel auf Wikipedia ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert: Wikipedia - List of games with EAX support
Download: Creative Alchemy Download @ PCGamingWiki


----------

